# Hilti TE 52 for Driving Ground Rods



## tedallen (Mar 22, 2012)

I have an opportunity to purchase a used Hilti TE 52 Hammer Drill for about the same price (maybe less) than it is going to cost me to rent a Bosch Hammer Drill from Sunbelt to drive 5/8" x 8' ground rods into the ground.

This model was current between 1981-1992 and according to Hilti support parts are no longer available for it (at least not from them). They say it was a workhorse in its day and when I asked which of their models it was comparable to today they said the TE50. However, when I checked the specs the TE50 (12.6amps) appears to be almost double the amperage of the TE52 (7amps) at 115V.

Both of the units use SDS MAX shank bits and a ground rod driver is available for them.

Has anyone had any experience with the TE52, in particular for use driving ground rods and using a spade attachment for digging a trench? Are there any third party sources to obtain parts for these older models?

Thanks in advance for any assistance anyone can provide.

Best Regards,

Ted


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

No experience with Hilti but my brother and I used my Bosch 1224vsr "Bulldog" in hammer only mode to drive a 1/2" grounding rod six (6) feet onto the ground! We used the optional SDS 1/2 " chuck to drive it! We opened chuck up all the way and chucked ground rod in! It tool 3 minutes! I'm sure the bigger Hilti will do fine!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Took 3 minutes not tool 3 minutes! LOL


----------



## awdblazer (Dec 30, 2010)

those things work great
not too heavy and pounded in numerous 3/4 inch by 10 foot ground rods with no problem at all


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If you are going to drive quite a few there is a bit available to protect the chuck....I've never used one, but when I use it to drive without a bit I continually hear about it from others who say it will destroy the chuck.
...and i doubt I will buy it either.:no:


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> If you are going to drive quite a few there is a bit available to protect the chuck....I've never used one, but when I use it to drive without a bit I continually hear about it from others who say it will destroy the chuck.
> ...and i doubt I will buy it either.:no:



until the head of the rod mushrooms inside the chuck and wont come out.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Techy said:


> until the head of the rod mushrooms inside the chuck and wont come out.


 I'm sure it could happen...but then again the hammer drill doesn't exert as much force as you would think. The repetitive strokes are the key to it's ability to drive the rod, not brute force. Most often the rods show no signs of pounding as they would with a sledge hammer...very slight deformation.


----------

